# All Star Orchestra



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Have anyone come across the All Star Orchestra?

Please see the following site:

http://allstarorchestra.org

This is an American thing. Is there any similar organization in Europe and other parts of the world? If so, has anyone attend their concerts or own any recording?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Of course we have the same in Europe.
How about: The Lucerne Festival orchestra.

https://www.lucernefestival.ch/en/lucerne-festival-orchestra/orchestra-members


----------

